# NWS Albany



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2011)

As always during the winter, I read the forecast discussion a lot. There's been some pretty funny/interesting descriptions posted from the Albany office....


THESE THREATS LINE UP LIKE A CONGA LINE. THE FIRST LATE THURSDAY INTO
FRIDAY...THE SECOND SATURDAY AFTERNOON AND NIGHT. THIS PARADE
CONTINUES INTO THE EFP.


----------



## Euler (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, one of the forecasters has really been using some figurative language!  Makes it a bit less dry.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 1, 2011)

The war of 1812...NWS Albany Edition:

THE WARM AND COLD AIR WILL STAGE QUITE A BATTLE...WITH
THE BOUNDARY LAYER THERMAL GRADIENT ORIENTED WEST TO EAST
TIGHTENING AND RESULTING IN EXCEPTIONAL FRONTOGENESIS...BUT
PERPENDICULAR TO THE STRONG V WINDS. THE BATTLE WILL FEATURE
ERUPTIONS OF MOISTURE...RESULTING IN SNOW FALLOUT...AND IN SOME
AREAS...SLEET LIKE PILES OF BUCKSHOT...AND SOME FREEZING RAIN.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

Glenn said:


> The war of 1812...NWS Albany Edition:
> 
> THE WARM AND COLD AIR WILL STAGE QUITE A BATTLE...WITH
> THE BOUNDARY LAYER THERMAL GRADIENT ORIENTED WEST TO EAST
> ...



translation:  Puking snow


----------

